
Biocarbon Engineering's Drones Plant Trees by Dropping Germinated Seed Pods - rexbee
https://www.fastcompany.com/90329982/these-tree-planting-drones-are-firing-seed-missiles-to-restore-the-worlds-forests
======
rexbee
From the article:

"Biocarbon Engineering also wants to help people in the community continue to
get higher-paid, more technical jobs. “We train local people to be drone
pilots,” says Fedorenko. “And they want that. They want to be in IT. They want
to process data, they want to fly drones, they want to do agroforestry, they
want to do regenerative agriculture, they want to create vertical farms . . .
they want to do all this cool stuff. It’s not the ambition to be a seedling
planter for $1 a day.”

The trees can also earn revenue through carbon credits. Worldview
International Foundation’s work has been validated so that it can sell carbon
offsets to companies; that money comes back to the community and keeps the
work going. Biocarbon Engineering is now talking with brands that want to
sponsor tree planting, so that when consumers make a purchase, a tree is
planted. The drones could share data about specific trees with consumers. “We
can literally see every single tree and the leaves on the tree if we need to,”
she says. “It opens up this new market for people to see the connection with
trees and to say, ‘Wow, this is my tree. I planted that.'”

